# Platy Breeding Behaviors



## plasma19

Hi in my tank i have 6 adult platies and i have noticed different behavior when it comes to mating and i have a couple questions.

I have:

4 sunburst platies 2 guys and 2 girls (one female with more defined and outlined scales)

2 other assorted platies and they are both female.

They are all mature and ready to breed with no know illnesses.

Usually i notice that when my males start to go after a female of the same color that is the only thing they will do( which is the regular looking sunburst not the other one) and they are never at all interested in the other females in the tank which are very similar in size to the most popular female.

I would really like to try and encourage some cross color breeding but it seems as if the males are not interested at all.

I dont really know why this is occuring and if you guys have experienced anything similar let me in on your experiences.

BTW this never really happened with my mollies because all the males were very easy going on which female to mate with no matter the color.

could this be because they were raised with only their type at my LFS?
i doubt it.:fish:


----------



## Apotheosis

I don't think it's an issue of color. 

They're probably chasing after the predominant female because she's just that - predominant. They want to breed with the best female, and she happens to be the same color as them.


----------

